# Siamese fighter



## nips147 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello everyone,can you recommend peaceful fish to keep with a Siamese fighting fish,no fin nippers,shes a beauty and I want her to remain that way


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

Well, its one way or another. I have had bettas with any and all community fish. But the Gourami + Betta isn't a good choice but within a large community tank is no issue. 

I assume you have a 10g, so I am going to say.. African dwarf frogs are a pretty neat addition. 

Though since you want fish, choose some that are not very colourful (like cardinal tetras) because apparently siamese are blind and think they are bettas (and then attack and usually the siamese hurts itself rather than actually catching the tetras).


----------



## nips147 (Jan 31, 2013)

It's a 63 gallon set up,opted for scissor tails,and all is well in my tank,the Siamese lad is showing no interest in them at all


----------

